# Triceps outgrowing Biceps



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

Afternoon you crazy bunch,

To get straight to the point my triceps blow up huge when ever I train them and I get a great pump. I gain size an definition pretty easy. HOWEVER, my biceps lag dramatically.

I have been working pretty hard on them the last couple of months to try and even my arms out. I have gained a very small amount size but they just don't want to grow!? Albeit, small gains is still small gains. I very rarely get in DOMS in my biceps but my forearms on the other hand; jheeze! They get torn to pieces and take days to recover.

My arm workout is done after my back workout.

Listed below:

3 x 6 barbell curls

3 x 10-12 Preacher curls (wide grip)

3 x 10-12 Hammer curls

Time under tension is about 2-0-2

Form is always solid.

My bi's are usually fatigued by the time I start my preacher curls and I genuinely struggle to complete the routine.

So there you have it guys, if you can help, have any technique advice or you believe may help it would be great to hear your opinion...!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

You mention your forearms are getting tore to pieces, are you using a straight bar for the bb curls by any chance? Using a straight bar used to destroy my wrists, I'd only ever use an ez bar for bb curls now


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Narrow grip chin ups always make my bis explode. Train Tris on chest day instead?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

i've noticed massive growth in both tris and bis by training them twice a week.. has really worked charm

also only normal triceps to be bigger, was a thread on here recently and someone rather said that the biceps only accounts for 1/3 of the total arm size


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

tommyc2k7 said:


> You mention your forearms are getting tore to pieces, are you using a straight bar for the bb curls by any chance? Using a straight bar used to destroy my wrists, I'd only ever use an ez bar for bb curls now


I use a EZ bar for the curls for the same reason.

But I use a straight bar on the preachers because my wrists hurt using an EZ bar.


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> i've noticed massive growth in both tris and bis by training them twice a week.. has really worked charm
> 
> also only normal triceps to be bigger, was a thread on here recently and someone rather said that the biceps only accounts for 1/3 of the total arm size


Oh I agree with the tri's making up 2/3's of the arm, but mine take up around 3/4 lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's all very well saying you've been hammering them doing a certain split for x weeks, but if you're not adding weight or reps each session then change what you're doing to something that will enable progression.

Don't worry about it though... I'm sure it's not noticeable to anyone else. Just embrace your tris and stand with arms filmy tucked in pockets :lol:


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Narrow grip chin ups always make my bis explode. Train Tris on chest day instead?


See I've tried not training them directly and doing sloooow close grip chins as well. I got a great pump for a few weeks, before the pump started to not be as big and there wasn't much in the way of progress from then on? This is why I'm so confused?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

BobertVI said:


> See I've tried not training them directly and doing sloooow close grip chins as well. I got a great pump for a few weeks, before the pump started to not be as big and there wasn't much in the way of progress from then on? This is why I'm so confused?


Are you doing weighted chins or just bodyweight?


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> It's all very well saying you've been hammering them doing a certain split for x weeks, but if you're not adding weight or reps each session then change what you're doing to something that will enable progression.
> 
> Don't worry about it though... I'm sure it's not noticeable to anyone else. Just embrace your tris and stand with arms filmy tucked in pockets :lol:


I use progressive weight training in all my routines and its been working a charm overall, it just these f**king bi's there doing my nut in!! lol I can't help but think maybe my forearms have something to do with it..? Sounds dumb but I find it more physically taxing completing 10 reps of curls then 10 reps of deadlifts. Not joking either, my body hates them it so frustrating!

I will just pretend I'm carrying heavy bags and keep my tri's tensed up all the time :thumb: "you mirin' brah" lol


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Are you doing weighted chins or just bodyweight?


Just body weight Tommy


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

This is a great vid imo.

BP talks about working the biceps in different parts of their strength curve. I was doing it for a while (but atm I've gone the opposite direction and just do one heavy double rest pause set for bi's and that's it).

Adopting his techniques will probably mean using less weight than you currently are, so might be easier on the forearms.


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

brb in 7 minutes 7 seconds watching now


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

BobertVI said:


> Just body weight Tommy


I'd recommend adding weight to them, then you can apply progressive overload to them. I stalled at 14 bodyweight chins for months, no matter how I trained them I could never get past 14.

Once I started adding weight and progressive overloading, within a few months I was able to do 10+ with 10kg and 21 bodyweight chins.

Doing the same for wide grip pullups did exactly the same, and has given me nice width to my back and lats


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

tommyc2k7 said:


> I'd recommend adding weight to them, then you can apply progressive overload to them. I stalled at 14 bodyweight chins for months, no matter how I trained them I could never get past 14.
> 
> Once I started adding weight and progressive overloading, within a few months I was able to do 10+ with 10kg and 21 bodyweight chins.
> 
> Doing the same for wide grip pullups did exactly the same, and has given me nice width to my back and lats


Coincidentally enough I bought a weight belt from amazon with a Christmas voucher and it's sat in the cupboard for a few weeks unused as of yet. Will definitely try it mate. Cheers fella!



2004mark said:


> This is a great vid imo.
> 
> BP talks about working the biceps in different parts of their strength curve. I was doing it for a while (but atm I've gone the opposite direction and just do one heavy double rest pause set for bi's and that's it).
> 
> Adopting his techniques will probably mean using less weight than you currently are, so might be easier on the forearms.


This makes a lot of sense and to be fair! I've never paid particular attention to my pinky, I done my second back and bi session last night so I will definitely throw this in my routine starting next week. Will keep you dated. Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mix things up a bit try high volume, slow eccentrics, try not training arms for a bit..

Have a look at some John Meadows on youtube he has a few different takes on all aspects of training


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Train Biceps sepearately or build in a bicep focussed arm only day.

If you are doing Tri's with chest then you are hitting Tri's as a seconday with chest, then after chest training them specifically, then hitting them as a secondary with shoulders.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry if already suggested but how about training bi's on another day, not right after back work which often heavily uses the bis (fatiguing them etc)

I'd also personally crank up the volume and be sure to hit some form of chins as these make my bi's explode.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

My tri's dominate my arms as well, solved (to a degree) by hitting bi's 2-3 per week and doing them BEFORE back (your back lifts barely decrease) along with unconventional exercises like spider curls, cheat curls etc along with varying rep ranges but with a focus on 12+ range.

Keep the rest period LOW, ideally 30-45 secs max. High volume, Arnie said biceps need to be pumped with blood to grow and he knew a thing or two about training them. Supersets etc.

All this "bi's after back once a week" is all 2002 era bb.com broscience which is somehow still still pervading as a one-size-fits-all mantra.

Vast majority the lifters with huge defined bi's hit them hard and often.


----------



## SpiceyZulu (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey man, consider looking at Joe Wieder master blaster technique , I've got his book and there's some quality information on targeting certain muscles when they are lacking, but remember 70% of your arm is made up of the 3tricep heads, long , medial and lateral, and only 2bicep heads , make sure you're hitting both heads for the bicep at different angles! That may start abit more growth for ya!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

High frequency works better for bi's I think, but I'd also say to switch to using dumbbells. Just straight supinating curls with full range of motion done either both arms together or alternating. Another really good technique is @Pscarb s double set idea - he can explain more. With straight sets though try high-ish reps in the 12-15 range to mix it up.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> High frequency works better for bi's I think, but I'd also say to switch to using dumbbells. Just straight supinating curls with full range of motion done either both arms together or alternating. Another really good technique is @Pscarb s double set idea - he can explain more. With straight sets though try high-ish reps in the 12-15 range to mix it up.


I've also seen Paul do what I can only describe as staggered sets. So lets say you are going for 12 reps, you do 4 with the left, the 4 right then 4 left etc. I do these now and the pump is immense.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> I've also seen Paul do what I can only describe as staggered sets. So lets say you are going for 12 reps, you do 4 with the left, the 4 right then 4 left etc. I do these now and the pump is immense.


Yes that's what I mean... is a great technique on any unilateral exercise. I called it double sets as that's how I've been doing them - 5 reps left, 5 reps right, 5 reps left 5 reps right... don't know the proper name but should really call them scarb sets as I don't know any other coach who suggests them unless they got the idea from Paul himself.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Yes that's what I mean... is a great technique on any unilateral exercise. I called it double sets as that's how I've been doing them - 5 reps left, 5 reps right, 5 reps left 5 reps right... don't know the proper name but should really call them scarb sets as I don't know any other coach who suggests them unless they got the idea from Paul himself.


I think we have found a name - will be referring to them as this in my journal.... 

or Hobbit sets of course :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Or swaggle sets?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok you two crossed the line there  you can force the muscle to grow by changing the way that you look at the lift staggering the set is one way, going from seated to standing is another as you can force the muscle to go beyond failure seated by putting in a little cheat when standing if that makes sense?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ok you two crossed the line there  you can force the muscle to grow by changing the way that you look at the lift staggering the set is one way, going from seated to standing is another as you can force the muscle to go beyond failure seated by putting in a little cheat when standing if that makes sense?


Love you really, Paul... wouldn't tease if there wasn't a shed load of respect. That Diggy on the otherhand - he's just a trouble maker!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I wouldn't complain too much, the majority of us would love to have overbearing triceps. They make your double bicep pose so much fuller. Have you tried adapting the time under tension technique? ie. 3 seconds concentric contraction, 3 seconds eccentric contraction.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Some things that I do

-21s (really epic burn at the end of a workout)

-Concentration curls, using your opposite arm to "cheat" a couple more reps past failure

-Chin ups on a separate day to hit the muscle twice in one week

-Big heavy EZ curls, drop setted into some lighter DB curls


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TUT techniques are good but can be overused and you have to remember how big the actual bicep muscle is in the grand scheme of things.

Another good tip is to keep your wrist straight and not supinating the grip as you curl. So you start the movement with the palms of your hands facing away from the body and they remain that way the whole way through the exercise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Love you really, Paul... wouldn't tease if there wasn't a shed load of respect. That Diggy on the otherhand - he's just a trouble maker!


yes he is mate lol

respect is and has always been a 2 way thing buddy.....love how you write....


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

Just to keep you updated:

I had my second session this week hitting biceps. First session was done with back as usual, although I did biceps first. Second (this morning) was soley an arm session.

Using the techniques in the link provided by @2004mark and others suggested I've notice a big difference in my workout already. By consciously using a supernated grip I aimed my pinky to the outside of my shoulder and really squeezed the pinky whilst gripping. This seemed to take my forearm out of the exercise and not only could I curl a lot more weight, I managed to hit a higher volume, too.

Got a CRAZY pump going on right now and really pleased. Thanks for your help on this guys.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> You mention your forearms are getting tore to pieces, are you using a straight bar for the bb curls by any chance? Using a straight bar used to destroy my wrists, I'd only ever use an ez bar for bb curls now


I cant even hold a straight bar in that position with my wrists screaming at me lol


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> I'd recommend adding weight to them, then you can apply progressive overload to them. I stalled at 14 bodyweight chins for months, no matter how I trained them I could never get past 14.
> 
> Once I started adding weight and progressive overloading, within a few months I was able to do 10+ with 10kg and 21 bodyweight chins.
> 
> Doing the same for wide grip pullups did exactly the same, and has given me nice width to my back and lats


how is this done.?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> how is this done.?


With a dipping belt (I've also used dumbbell between the legs before I got the belt)

I ended up buying the cheapest belt I could find on amazon but I'd recommend it 100%, have had 30kg on it no problem no sign of any ripping, feels like it could take a fair bit more as well

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neoprene-Dipping-weight-lifting-Training/dp/B008NVSCZS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1393791022&sr=8-6&keywords=dipping+belt


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> With a dipping belt (I've also used dumbbell between the legs before I got the belt)
> 
> I ended up buying the cheapest belt I could find on amazon but I'd recommend it 100%, have had 30kg on it no problem no sign of any ripping, feels like it could take a fair bit more as well
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neoprene-Dipping-weight-lifting-Training/dp/B008NVSCZS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1393791022&sr=8-6&keywords=dipping+belt


aaaah..i see.......nice one mate, i am at the stage where i think i need one, couldnt imagine getting up with 30kg though..lol

but a 5kg would be nice to start...


----------

